# Libnodave Davereadbits?



## bobu (8 Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann.
Ich experementiere nun eine Weile mit libnodave und vb6 und komm einfach nicht weiter.
Leider bin ich jemand der immer Codeschnipsel braucht, da ich nicht gut programmieren kann.
Ich würde gerne bei  2 Byte Eingängen und 2 Byte Ausgängen die einzellenen Bits abfragen, bzw. setzen lassen, aber
die Funktion readFromPLC1()   gibt mir ja immer eine Dezimalzahl aus, die ich dann mit einem Taschenrechner
in eine Binärzahl umwandeln muss, damit ich weiss welche Bits vom 4 Byte gesetzt sind.
Ich hab ne ganze Weile mit davereadbits experimentiert aber ich denke ich hab da einen Fehler in dem Code.Kann mir vielleicht jemand mal ein Codebeispiel von davereadbits und davewritebits zukommen lassen, oder mir erklären wie ich da weiter kommen könnte!


Gruß Flo




Die Funktion:

Function readFromPLC1()
Dim ph As Long, di As Long, dc As Long
res = initialize(ph, di, dc)
If res = 0 Then
    res2 = daveReadBytes(dc, daveInputs, 0, 4, 1, 0)
    If res2 = 0 Then
        v1 = daveGetU8(dc)
        MsgBox "v1 " & (v1)
        End If
End If
Call cleanUp(ph, di, dc)

End Function



Function ReadBits()
Dim ph As Long, di As Long, dc As Long
Dim var1 As Boolean
res = initialize(ph, di, dc)
If res = 0 Then
 res2 = daveReadBits(dc, daveInputs, 0, 4, 0, 0)
   If res2 = 0 Then
  v1 = daveGetU8(dc)
        MsgBox "v1 " & (v1)
    End If
    End If

Call cleanUp(ph, di, dc)

End Function


----------



## jupp (9 Juli 2007)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=12288

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## bobu (10 Juli 2007)

Hy, 
vielen Dank, das hilft auf jedenfall weiter  
Ich hab den Code zwar nicht richtig verstanden aber er funktioniert einwandfrei  

Gruß Flo


----------

